# Gulf beaches between Clearwater & Fort Myers



## jamstew

I'm looking to buy a beach week, and I need some advice. I want to be able to fly Southwest into Tampa or Fort Myers, and I don't want to extend my driving any further than those areas. I don't like really big resorts or high-rises and wouldn't want to be surrounded by high-rises even if I were to buy at a smaller resort. I do want a beautiful beach that's _relatively_ quiet. Some place names I've run across that I think have timeshares are Bellair Beach, Indian Rocks, Redington Shores, Treasure Island, St. Pete Beach, Ana Maria Island, Holmes Beach, Bradenton Beach, Longboat Key, & Siesta Key. I'm somewhat familiar with the beaches at Fort Myers, Sanibel & Captiva, but I've never actually stayed north of Fort Myers Beach. I'd really appreciate any and all recommendations/suggestions, both about beaches and resorts.  

Having lived on the Texas coast, I understand about hurricanes, but I'm wondering if any of these places seem to be "hurricane magnets," i.e., if they seem to get more than their share.

I'll hopefully be traveling in late April or early May and would like to find something to add to either end of a DVC trip, so I may be flying into Orlando and out of either Tampa or Fort Myers, or vice versa.


----------



## caribbean

My husband is from Tampa. When he first toured me through the area, we started in Clearwater and went down as far as Sarasota. I fell in love with Sarasota, but specifically Siesta Key. The beach with the best sand is Siesta Key. That's how I chose where we are going to live when we retire, no more than a 20-30 minute drive from there.


----------



## theo

*My $0.02 worth*



jamstew said:


> ....Bellair Beach, Indian Rocks, Redington Shores, Treasure Island, St. Pete Beach...



You may already have seen (but if not, you should check out) the well organized and very helpful "quick assessment" (a MS Word attachment) on Pinellas County timeshares facilities, posted on 3/26/09 in this forum by TUG member Lou Sclafani (wcfr1). It addresses (24) individual timeshare facilities located between Clearwater and St. Pete Beach. 

In any geographic area, there are pluses and minuses of one form or another. Purchase price is a relevant consideration too. Even in this weak economy, prices in some areas within your specified range (e.g., Sarasota, Siesta Key) remain pretty high, at least in my personal opinion. Higher than *I* would be willing to pay, anyhow...


----------



## maddaug

Theo, why can't I find the post you mentioned??

Jamstew, I can't say anything about Tampa. We only fly in then drive about 45 min. to Longboat Key. Love the area. It's central for both Siesta Key, Sarasota, and Anna Marie Island. I do admit I love AMI. It is like the fact it is like "old Florida" if I may say that. Peaceful, layed back etc..........
There is nothing like the sand in Siesta. Wow!!


----------



## SherryS

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=94482

It is an attachment in this post.

Personally, I prefer the sands of Siesta, too.  It is why, after all our research and travel through-out Florida, we chose south Siesta for our retirement location.


----------



## jamstew

theo said:


> You may already have seen (but if not, you should check out) the well organized and very helpful "quick assessment" (a MS Word attachment) on Pinellas County timeshares facilities, posted on 3/26/09 in this forum by TUG member Lou Sclafani (wcfr1). It addresses (24) individual timeshare facilities located between Clearwater and St. Pete Beach.
> 
> In any geographic area, there are pluses and minuses of one form or another. Purchase price is a relevant consideration too. Even in this weak economy, prices in some areas within your specified range (e.g., Sarasota, Siesta Key) remain pretty high, at least in my personal opinion. Higher than *I* would be willing to pay, anyhow...



Wow - wcfr1's post was very helpful! I tend to agree that the resales on Siesta Key that I've seen tend to be pretty high (although not in comparison to Sanibel  ). I've found a few at Jamaican on the Gulf and Redington Ambassador that are fairly reasonable, although I'd probably try to negotiate them down. I'm not going to get into any kind of rush since I don't really *need* another week, but I'd likely pick one up if it were just the right one. I'm going to try and look at Sanibel Beach Club when I'm in Fort Myers next month, but I don't really see any time in the foreseeable future that I could scope out the Tampa area. From what I remember just driving down Gulf Blvd. a few years ago, there are a *lot* of high-rises and the properties are *very* close together. That combination makes me really claustrophobic 

My secondary concern is being able to rent out whatever I buy when I can't or don't choose to go. I'm thinking that Sanibel would be easier to rent than the Tampa area because there are fewer properties. Just my thought.

I'm still open to any and all suggestions/recommendations.


----------



## casel

I would stay away from Clearwater as that is a very "touristy" place and often very crowded.  South of Tampa like Bradenton and Sarasota are very nice but better yet if you can get Sanibel Island or even Marco Island would be a winner.


----------



## jamstew

In my heart of hearts, I'm pretty sure that Sanibel is the best place for me, but I found a some resales that look interesting. All are in early May, beachfront. The asking prices (which BTW I have no intention of paying) of the first two are within $200. Unit 3 is less than half the cost of the other two.

Unit 1: 2/2 at Sanibel Beach Club - MF less than $600
Unit 2: 3/3 lockoff at Redington Ambassador (N. Redington Beach) - MF $800 (this is *so very tempting*)!
Unit 3: 2/2 at Jamaican on the Gulf - MF $610

I should also add that I'm in no hurry to buy but am trying to get my ducks in a row in case the perfect opportunity comes along.


----------



## theo

*Smart...*



jamstew said:


> ....I'm in no hurry to buy but am trying to get my ducks in a row in case the perfect opportunity comes along.



A wise and prudent approach. A position of strength is to first know exactly where you want to buy, learn the current market value there, be alert for the right deal to come along which fits your needs, then perform the necessary due diligence to smoke out any hidden flaws in the "deal". 

I wish that I had been smart enough to take this approach (or to know about TUG) in my first timeshare purchase.   Live and learn, I guess....


----------



## jamstew

casel said:


> I would stay away from Clearwater as that is a very "touristy" place and often very crowded.  South of Tampa like Bradenton and Sarasota are very nice but better yet if you can get Sanibel Island or even Marco Island would be a winner.



I think I agree. Even the pictures I've seen of Siesta and Longboat Keys look more developed than I like. Marco has too many high-rises, so I think it will be Sanibel.


----------



## streetman

I lived in the Island Inn on Treasure Island for about 3 months.  I'm not sure about the timeshare side of things, but I can tell you about the beaches from Tierra Verde and Pass-a-Grille all the way up to Dunedin/Palm Harbor.

STAY AWAY FROM CLEARWATER if you don't want to see high rises.

Also, St. Pete beach is a little overcrowded, IMHO.  However, just south of there, Tierra Verde and Pass-A-Grill are fantastic little areas.  From there, all the way to Clearwater, the beaches (Bellair Bluffs, Indian Rocks, Redington Shores, Madeira) aren't bad.  It's relatively quiet, not huge high rises, but also not much...uhm, culture.  Beach towns with beach bums and old people.  It's not bad, but don't expect much more than a beach and a happy hour.

Just north of Clearwater, in Dunedin or Palm Harbor, it's a different story.  Highly recommended area.  Honeymoon Island and Caladese Island have been voted amongst the best beaches in the world.  That reminds me, down by Tierra Verde and Pass-a-Grill is Fort DeSoto beach, which was also picked #1 by Mr. Beach a few years back.

In summary, go north, or go south in Pinellas.

Fort Meyers?  Try Bonita Beach.  I'll be there next weekend if you want me to check out a particular resort.  In fact, if you want to pay for a night, I'll be sure to write a full report.


----------



## jamstew

Wow -- thanks for the great info! I love Pass-A-Grill, but AFAIK there's only one TS there, and I've never seen a resale (nor do I know anything about the property). Unfortunately, I think most of the areas you recommend are short on timeshares if they have any at all. I've been sufficiently scared off Clearwater Beach and Treasure Island, so they're totally off my list. 

I really don't mind beach towns with beach bums and old people since I'm old and could *easily *be a beach bum :rofl: There are a few properties at Bellair, Indian Rocks and Redington that I've put some inquiries in, so they'll stay on the list.

ITA about Fort Myers beach being somewhat over-developed and it's a "maybe". I've been to Bonita Springs and love the beach there, but IIRC there are only a couple of timeshares there, one being very expensive with high MF and the other not being a very highly recommended property.

I'm slowly but surely narrowing my search area and patiently waiting for the right property to come up. The plan right now it to try to get over to Sanibel when I'm in Fort Myers next month and look at Sanibel Beach Club. I'm also trying to plan a 2 or 3-week trip next May. Hopefully I can exchange to Sanibel/Captiva or the Bellair/Indian Rocks/Redington area and see what it feels like for me.

Again, many thanks!


----------



## theo

*An added $0.02 worth...*



jamstew said:


> Hopefully I can exchange to Sanibel/Captiva or the Bellair/Indian Rocks/Redington area and see what it feels like for me.



Not being an "exchanger", I don't know what your odds are for success in exchanging into any of these locations. My bet is that odds are very slim indeed in Snowbird season weeks (+/- weeks 5-15), but maybe better in lesser demand time periods. 

I do know, however, that you can rent at either Redington Ambassador and / or Celebrity Indian Shores in Indian Rocks. At the latter facility, you may be able to rent for less than a week --- but I'm not certain.

There might well also be something available to rent from that greatest renter of all (RCI) if you have no luck with exchanging. I'm sure you'll find weeks for rent from RCI even when they claim "no availability" in the exchange inventory.  

P.S. Also, regarding the one and only waterfront facility in Bonita Beach, I don't know what you might have heard that's less than positive (or where), but I personally think that Bonita Resort & Club is a fantastic facility.
The majority of the units are 1BR and certainly not huge, with only a very few 2BR units, and it's admittedly an older facility, but I haven't experienced a single negative feature in several different week long stays there. Right on Estero Bay, with nice Gulf Beach virtually right across the street. Well managed (by VRI). Aside from unit size, I can't envision what fault might be found with the place, personally.


----------



## jamstew

theo said:


> Not being an "exchanger", I don't know what your odds are for success in exchanging into any of these locations. My bet is that odds are very slim indeed in Snowbird season weeks (+/- weeks 5-15), but maybe better in lesser demand time periods.
> 
> I do know, however, that you can rent at either Redington Ambassador and / or Celebrity Indian Shores in Indian Rocks. At the latter facility, you may be able to rent for less than a week --- but I'm not certain.
> 
> There might well also be something available to rent from that greatest renter of all (RCI) if you have no luck with exchanging. I'm sure you'll find weeks for rent from RCI even when they claim "no availability" in the exchange inventory.
> 
> P.S. Also, regarding the one and only waterfront facility in Bonita Beach, I don't know what you might have heard that's less than positive (or where), but I personally think that Bonita Resort & Club is a fantastic facility.
> The majority of the units are 1BR and certainly not huge, with only a very few 2BR units, and it's admittedly an older facility, but I haven't experienced a single negative feature in several different week long stays there. Right on Estero Bay, with nice Gulf Beach virtually right across the street. Well managed (by VRI). Aside from unit size, I can't envision what fault might be found with the place, personally.



I understand about the unlikelihood of an exchange into Sanibel/Captiva  I have an ongoing search, so we'll see. Since I'm looking at early May, I thought I might have a shot. And yes, RCI is pretty proud of their "extras", aren't they? I'd probably turn to redweek or myresort network, or even craigslist before I spent more money with RCI than I already do. 

Ah, you reminded me of the problem with BRC--the unit size. I definitely need 2BR. For solo travel, 1BR is fine and I certainly wouldn't mind staying there, but it won't work for a purchase. It probably doesn't have a crown rating with RCI because of lack of amenities. I think the other places (the expensive ones) I was thinking about must have been Naples/Marco. 

As I've discussed with others here, I don't mind older properties and actually prefer smallish ones. I like "laid back" and am not looking for the moon and stars in buying something comfortable. I'm looking for 2BR in a well-managed property on a great beach without tons of high-rises, within a reasonable drive from either Orlando, Tampa, or Fort Myers. Primarily I'd use it to combine with a week at Disney.

VRI seems to be a good "fit" for me, which is one reason I was considering Sanibel Beach Club. It says on the VRI web site that you can upgrade unit size exchanges for a fee, so depending on the fee, I suppose a 1BR might work. I just have to get a lot more information before I"d be willing to go with a smaller unit.

I sincerely appreciate your input.


----------



## theo

*A cautionary note...*



jamstew said:


> It says on the VRI web site that you can upgrade unit size exchanges for a fee, so depending on the fee, I suppose a 1BR might work.



At least as important as the upgrade fee, and perhaps even more important, is the critical matter of *availability*. They can't offer what is not sitting there, vacant and available for your desired week --- with or without an "upgrade fee". Just a thought...


----------



## jamstew

theo said:


> At least as important as the upgrade fee, and perhaps even more important, is the critical matter of *availability*. They can't offer what is not sitting there, vacant and available for your desired week --- with or without an "upgrade fee". Just a thought...



And a very *good* thought that I may or may not have ever had


----------



## theo

*For what it's worth...*



jamstew said:


> Ah, you reminded me of the problem with BRC--the unit size. I definitely need 2BR.



As I mentioned previously, there are a few (...a very few) 2BR units at BRC and, in fact, I have very recently (within just the past week or so) seen a 2BR BRC unit advertised for sale (although I can't recall exactly where it was advertised --- likely either RedWeek, MyResortNetwork, Stroman or Vacation Timeshare Rentals). I can't recall which fixed week it was either, but it was definitely not a "Snowbird" week. If it had been a Snowbird week, I frankly would have promptly looked into buying it myself!


----------



## SMRgirl

Wonder if you ever found something. We bought, totally unseen, into a resort called Umbrella Beach on Anna Maria Island in Holmes Beach. I think they have resale units through their office, Vacation Property Management. They have other properties but this is the only one I'd consider. 
Negatives-Fairly high maintenance fee...$750 this year. Stairs. These are converted condos.
Positives-Great staff. Great maintenance. Private garage parking under unit. Nice pool and hot tub area. Converted condo has lots of space.  While not on the beach, it is across from a public beach so the view is there from one side of the resort. Small in that there are only 12 or 13 units. Publix is walking distance along with some other necessary and unnecessary shops. And best of all, the area is *quiet*. Even with the beach across the street, it's a very lay back quiet place. I bought this on TUG years ago and have not regretted the purchase. No lockoff but very spacious two bedroom units.


----------



## talkamotta

I love Siesta Key Beach.  It is wonderful.  I love Anna Marie Island and they have a great little restaurant we visit every year. 

Most of us on Tugs have at least one place that we own that we visit every year and never get tired of it.  My place is Longboat Key.  Longboat Bay Club is the place I own.  We've gone there every year except once and it traded exceptionally well.  You will have a hard time finding it on ebay (Ive only seen it 2xs)  so you will have to buy it from the sales department. There are only 15 units.  All units have unobstructed bay views and all you have to do is walk across a 2 lane road and you have 17 miles of beach.  Its so close to a big city but you dont feel it.  You will want the bay view because in the afternoon it is in the shade so you can sit out a read a book or have a cocktail.  Ive watched eagles, osprey, manatees and dolphins in this small bay.  The units are all 2 bedrooms and are about 1700 square feet.  Not real fancy but very clean and well kept.  The maintenance staff is right there on property and the manager Lisa is a real sweetheart.    

Try putting in for an exchange.  There have been exchangers every time Ive gone.  I usually go there the last week of October or first week of November.  Its quiet and well built.  I was there one year when the outter bands of a hurricane went through and I almost slept through it.  The mfs are $800 but you can see  every year they have done something to improve the resort.  I went there during the summer one year with the grandkids and they loved it.  The resort was full but it was still quiet.


----------



## erm

Would you mind sharing the restaurant on AMI that you return to each year?


----------



## ronparise

I live in the Ft Myers area and am somewhat familiar with Sanibel/Captiva and Ft Myers Beach...not so much with the stuff north of here

Based on your criteria I cant imagine that there is anything to compare with sanibel..and then consider the proximity to the airport and it would seem to be a no brainer to me.


The problem is of course finding a unit to buy at a price that suits your budget


----------



## talkamotta

erm said:


> Would you mind sharing the restaurant on AMI that you return to each year?



Its not really a restaurant but they do serve very good fish and chips.  Its the Rod and Reel.  Its more like the diners, dumps and dives that is on the food channel.  I think it has really good food, there are people fishing all along the lower level so its good people watching.  Your view is the Anna Marie Lighthouse and many times there are dolphins in the bay.  You can google it.   

On Utube there is a  Jason's Top Ten Restaurants On Anna Maria Island! 

We only go out to eat once or twice when we visit Longboat Key.  The view from our deck is so nice we eat in.  I like having Jeff cook for me and chilling out with my  Keel and curley wine.  Its a local winery located in Plant City.  You can buy the wine at Publix.  Publix also has Kona Brewery beers.


----------



## Jim Bryan

*Here's a few*

http://www.groupersandwich.com/

http://www.annamariaisland-longboatkey.com/dine/

City Island: http://www.theoldsaltydog.com/

http://drydockwaterfrontgrill.com/

http://blog.islandreal.com/anna-maria-island/rod-and-reel-pier/

http://www.beachhunter.net/annamaria/annamaria_fishing.htm

http://bluedolphincafe.com/


----------



## Jim Bryan

Breakfast/Lunch

http://www.annamariacafe.com/


----------



## beanie

another vote for siesta key , our favorite beach in florida


----------



## fillde

Here's another restaraunt close to Anna Maria Island. It was featured last night, Sept 20, on Diners, Drivins and Dives. 

I have had the rice and beans and fish. Excellent.

It's located on Cortez road which leds to the bridge into AMI.

http://josesrealcubanfood.com/


----------



## erm

Jim and Talkamotta, thanks for the restaurant recommendations.  I've been to the Sandbar and love it there.  Having dinner on the beautiful AMI beach, with your toes in the sand....it doesn't get any better than that!  I'm glad to know the Rod and Reel has good food because I never would have given it a second thought.  Jim, your links will give me a lot to check out!!!.  In 2009 I gave up my trade into the new Marriott Maui to purchase a villa in Florida thirty minutes from AMI and Siesta Key (nice anniversary gift to each other).  We now get to enjoy these beaches whenever we want all winter long.  No need to wait for near impossible SW Florida trades to come through.   We are so fortunate!


----------



## Jim Bryan

Just got back from a week on LBK at Little Gull. Went to Ginny and Jane e's three times.


----------



## Jim Bryan

I think the SandBar is under construction.


----------



## SMRgirl

Have to agree with Talkamotta. Love to sit at the Rod and Reel and take in the atmosphere. Dolphins and dining. Very casual. Good food.
Sanibel busy and have to pay to enter and exit the island if I remember correctly. No Publix. No quick out to a store.


----------

